# When is it Time?



## RandomReward (Mar 23, 2012)

It's amazing how something that was so special can turn into poison. I don't know if it's actual change or perception, but relationships sure can get surprisingly bad. When I think at how bad my relationship was last year (which I thought was divorce worthy) it still finds ways to get worse and worse. At least at this point I have a year of counselling and built up frustration to push me closer to the edge of separation. There are the big issues like the fact she won't have sex with me for months on end, but even that doesn't bother me as much as it should anymore. It's more the little things I am struggling with at this point. I have given up with the big problems because I know accepting them is better than battling them. I do feel if married couples could just treat each other with the same respect they would a friend, things would improve drastically. I have sadly accepted we won't ever be romantic lovers like we were, but I need at least someone I can be friends with. When you use subtle facial movements to answer my questions rather than look away from your phone and verbally acknowledge my existence, we have problems. I feel that I am done and have nothing more to give, but I don't know if I can take that next step and leave. I just don't know how far down a relationship can go before you can honestly say "it's done".


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

Pull the rip cord


----------



## Thebes (Apr 10, 2013)

I think often its over long before we realize it.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

It is done when the bad outweighs the good, and you are unhappy more than you are happy.


----------



## Pepper123 (Nov 27, 2012)

I remember not realizing when it was time to say "I'm done" until I read something that said "you're done when you are at peace when you say those words." That was exactly true for me... i wasn't angry, sad, efc. I was done... detatched.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

It's done.


----------



## 49crash (Oct 20, 2013)

"I have sadly accepted we won't ever be romantic lovers like we were"

You should not have to accept that. That means the marriage is over. 

I am still friends with my wife but we are divorcing. There is no romance anymore on her part towards me. No one should live in a sexless marriage. That's not a marriage.


----------

